# Get those pantries topped up!



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

*15 Reasons Why Your Food Bill Is ABOUT TO SOAR!*


If you will recall, there have been warnings that Dust Bowl conditions were going to return to the western half of the country for quite some time.
Now the mainstream media is finally starting to catch up.
And of course these extremely dry conditions are going to severely affect food prices. The following are 15 reasons why your food bill is going to start soaringâ¦

-------------

Looks like we are all in for a nasty and bumpy ride.

Plant what you can and stock up on other stuff that you can't provide for yourself.

Main thing is... don't panic....plan! 

Make list of what you use daily, weekly, monthly and go thru that until you can make a shopping list of the most needed things.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

said same,build bigger pantry,plant more rows,buy more jars,buy freezers for kids.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

Just read this on another forum..Im going to plant more then I ever have before!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Yawn. I'm good. Thanks....James


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

jwal10 said:


> Yawn. I'm good. Thanks....James


Sorry to bore you James.  

I thought it might be helpful for the new ppl peeking in on this forum to see whats happening...

Also I thought it would be a good reminder for those of us that might have slacked off a wee bit.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

This could actually be a boon to some gardeners. If California's production is going to be off as much as the article suggests, the farmers markets should be quite busy places this year! If you grow enough quantity and quality to sell ---- !!


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

The 5 inches or so of rain that we received over the past 10 days should help hold fire season off for another month or two...

It is always a good year to plant more trees/bushes/vines.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry, misread. Thought the thread was to get your panties topped up.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Harry, you done it again. Had to clean the computer screen.

I'm going to try those pop bottle towers this year. I figure some baby greens would work well in those. Might keep the groundhogs out too.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I currently have 100 tomatoes, 100 peppers, several brocolli and cauliflower plants started, about 16 cabbage as well. I bought 3 pounds of green bean seeds, 1 pound of sweet corn, half pound of peas, lots of carrot, celery, cucumber, beets, etc too.
Garden will be twice as big as last year.
Also have more baby chickens in a brooder right now, plans to get a couple baby pigs to raise up, planning on 200 meat chickens and 15 to 20 turkeys. I want to buy a buck and 2 doe rabbits in the near future, and am getting ready to place an order for about a dozen fruit trees.

I see it coming, if not this year, then next.

Also told my wife, any time she goes to Big R or Walmart, buy at least one new case of canning jars, at least one gallon of vinegar per month, and each week an extra box of salt and an extra bag of sugar.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> I'm going to try those pop bottle towers this year.


they work good

lettuce


spinach


basil


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

jwal10 said:


> Yawn. I'm good. Thanks....James


Now we know who's house to arrive at. eep:


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

CountryCabin said:


> *15 Reasons Why Your Food Bill Is ABOUT TO SOAR!*
> 
> 
> If you will recall, there have been warnings that Dust Bowl conditions were going to return to the western half of the country for quite some time.
> ...


It wasn't what you did, We knew I was having surgery and would be down for a while so we are ready for the next 2 years. But then this is what we do every year and have done all our lives. I can't think of anything that California grows that we can't/don't live without. Keep on keeping on....James


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

Learning new skills and making solar food dryer.
Almost time to start tomato plants.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

CountryCabin said:


> Sorry to bore you James.
> 
> I thought it might be helpful for the new ppl peeking in on this forum to see whats happening...
> 
> Also I thought it would be a good reminder for those of us that might have slacked off a wee bit.


Yes, I have been slacking, or really just eating! We are going through much more of our home canned and dehydrated foods than I thought we would as now we don't want to eat any food but what we've grown! And I have not been on top of my winter canning of beans and chili and all, so a good reminder to get on it. The garden is getting bigger as it always does every year. 

And I thought the header said panties too!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Have any of you heard of Larry Hall? Watch some of his youtube videos. They are very informative. He teaches how we can grow bumper crops with very little water in very little space. Clean, low to no maintenance gardens. I'm using a couple of his systems this year, along with a few others. He has a facebook group too with lots of members adding their ideas.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

I love his videos Spinner! I'm toying with adding a couple of his systems this year as well.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Never heard of him Spinner...will check him out. Thanks (from NOT a newbie, but an old dog looking for a new trick)!!!


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Needs and wants are 2 completely different things. Avocados and out of season produce are not high on my SURVIVAL list. Maybe we should make a big list and seperate the needs and wants so we can concentrate on the critical one first. When that list is finished then we can spend our resources whittling down the second list.:shrug:


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Argh, dang it. I don't know what to buy!!! I have some stores, but suddenly don't feel like it is enough . I do have my seed for this season at least.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Since we finished the addition, we have been doing more preps...we doubled our kitchen and pantry/laundry room...
I have my own zone for making jerky/dehydrating, and she has her jelly making zone and canning zone.

Matt


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

It's not Pantry season here. But I did recently cann up kidney beans. And Dh helped me build a Harvest table , so when canning season comes, I'll have an easer time.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

No joke... don't forget the water...

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...are-now-rationing-water-drought-goes-critical


----------



## joshp (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's a list of things that California produces for anyone interested. It isn't only produce.

http://www.netstate.com/economy/ca_economy.htm

Excerpt: 
*Crops*

California grows over 200 different crops, some grown nowhere else in the nation. Crops include grapes, almonds, strawberries, oranges and walnuts.
California produces almost all of the country's almonds, apricots, dates, figs, kiwi fruit, nectarines, olives, pistachios, prunes, and walnuts. It leads in the production of avocados, grapes, lemons, melons, peaches, plums, and strawberries. Only Florida produces more oranges.
The most important vegetable crops grown in the state are lettuce and tomatoes. Again, California leads the way. Broccoli and carrots rank second followed by asparagus, cauliflower, celery, garlic, mushrooms, onions, and peppers. Only Texas grows more cotton than California.

Hay, rice, corn, sugar beets, and wheat are also grown in large quantities.

*L**ivestock*

Livestock and livestock products include milk, beef cattle, eggs, sheep, turkeys, hogs and horses. Dairy products are California's most valuable products followed by cattle and calves and chicken eggs.
California is the second ranked producer of livestock products behind Texas.


Another link: http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/statistics/


California&#8217;s top-ten valued commodities for 2012 are:

Milk &#8212; $6.9 billion
Grapes &#8212; $4.449 billion
Almonds &#8212; $4.347 billion
Nursery plants &#8212; $3.543 billion
Cattle, Calves &#8212; $3.299 billion

Strawberries &#8212; $1.939 billion
Lettuce &#8212; $1.448 billion
Walnuts &#8212; $1.349 billion
Hay &#8212; $1.237 billion
Tomatoes &#8212; $1.170 billion
 
Mrs. Josh


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Comments like this: " It has been estimated that the state of California only has a 20 year supply of fresh water left" makes me think that the article is using scare tactics. A great deal of California's water every year comes from rain and snow.

I have family out in California, and the drought is very real. I fully expect that the produce shipped out to the country is going to take a hit. However, screeching that the sky is falling is not USEFUL! 

Ye,s there is a drought out west. Yes, I intend to plant a big garden this year. Yes, my heart goes out to the people who are having dust storms. But, California only has 20 years of water? Puh-LEEZE! California has NEVER had a lot of water: most of California is very dry. The article is trying to add 2 totally unrelated things.

The warning is true: Farmers in California are hurting and so produce prices will probably go up. This is not an end-of-California disaster scene, though. If things get TOO bad the state can always allow the farmers to take more irrigation water out of the rivers, even if it makes life harder for a certain small endangered fish.

By all means stock up on veggies when they go on sale, and plant your gardens as well: I intend to do so myself. But do not let sensationalist writing convince you that the problem is worse than it is!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

7thswan,
I love that table, looks very heavy and sturdy.
I still need to get myself one built


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Terri said:


> Comments like this: " It has been estimated that the state of California only has a 20 year supply of fresh water left" makes me think that the article is using scare tactics. A great deal of California's water every year comes from rain and snow.
> 
> I have family out in California, and the drought is very real. I fully expect that the produce shipped out to the country is going to take a hit. However, screeching that the sky is falling is not USEFUL!
> 
> ...


 Those farmers can use a lot of water. One acre of field corn takes about 594,000 gallons of water to produce. If that water does not fall from the sky it has to come from somewhere.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> 7thswan,
> I love that table, looks very heavy and sturdy.
> I still need to get myself one built


Thank You. I got an old one at an antique store and built a top over it. It was cheeper to buy an old table than it was to buy just the legs at the box store. I made a beeswax mix for the working surface, so no chemicals and it's water resistant. ps. lots of ideas to look at on pintrest,search "harvest table".


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Wanda said:


> Those farmers can use a lot of water. One acre of field corn takes about 594,000 gallons of water to produce. If that water does not fall from the sky it has to come from somewhere.


This is true.

This is not California's first drought, but still California agriculture is famous. This year it has a double whammy: poor precipitation plus reduced irrigation water available. I expect that many producers will be seriously hurt. But, this is not California's first drought and it will not be its last. The state government has the power to reduce the hit to the farmers if it chooses but I think that they will not. The California government seems to value houses MUCH more than it does farms!


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

I like the table and the butcher block.....but that super duper size rolling pin .....that'd leave lumps and knots....


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Spinner said:


> Have any of you heard of Larry Hall? Watch some of his youtube videos. They are very informative. He teaches how we can grow bumper crops with very little water in very little space. Clean, low to no maintenance gardens. I'm using a couple of his systems this year, along with a few others. He has a facebook group too with lots of members adding their ideas.


I love Larry Hall's youtube videos. I had no idea that he has a fb page!! I am going to check it out. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

There was something on TV about this recently. I don't remember if it was a spot on the news or a special program. The issue with crops is there is no water available for irrigation. Farmers are cutoff so water can go to cities.

Water rights are interesting to study. When we lived in WY our neighbors had 1st water rights and the ranch we were on had 3rd. What that meant was if there was not enough water it went first to #1, then #2 and finally to #3. That was "ditch" water that came from a reservoir filled primarily from wells. If you wanted to put down your own irrigation well, you had to get a well permit. 

Just for the record, most of Iowa is considered in drought and quite a bit of the state is in severe drought. We've had very little rain or snow for almost 3 years. Today's blizzard gave us maybe 2" I'd guess. The eastern part of the state is in the best shape, western the worst.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Sorry, misread. Thought the thread was to get your panties topped up.



me too.

dean


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I can buy most of that fresh here. Well, the ones we like anyway.



joshp said:


> Here's a list of things that California produces for anyone interested. It isn't only produce.
> 
> http://www.netstate.com/economy/ca_economy.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Weaning calves on their way to feed lots are selling for over $2 per pound. Just imagine what it is going to cost when that meat gets to the grocery store.

Beekeepers are loosing huge numbers of hives. Worse than I can recall hearing of before. The demand for bees is far outstripping any possible supply. Expect honey prices to go up and likely any product that uses beeswax.


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

mythreesons said:


> Just read this on another forum..Im going to plant more then I ever have before!


:goodjob: Due to a certain number of poultry around, and land restraints, I will probably be unable to grow as much as most. But I too, will be trying to grow as much as I can this year.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Sumatra said:


> :goodjob: Due to a certain number of poultry around, and land restraints, I will probably be unable to grow as much as most. But I too, will be trying to grow as much as I can this year.


So that is when you barter, find someone who has a large garden and no chickens, but wants fresh eggs and butchered chickens.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

TxMex said:


> Weaning calves on their way to feed lots are selling for over $2 per pound. Just imagine what it is going to cost when that meat gets to the grocery store.
> 
> Beekeepers are loosing huge numbers of hives. Worse than I can recall hearing of before. The demand for bees is far outstripping any possible supply. Expect honey prices to go up and likely any product that uses beeswax.



When I moved here in 06 I went to the auction to watch. The little month old bottle babies I'd been buying in S Tx for $50 were selling for $250. Couldn't believe it. Our auction barn closed so I don't know what there selling for now. The daries used to give away the bull calves, now you can't buy them. They have a contract with several feed lots to take them.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Aldi's had GREAT deals today.
3 packs of the colored bell peppers for $1.69, green peppers for $1.49.
I bought several for the dehydrator tonight.
Red onions etc.. for $.99.

I filled the cart fuller than it has been in ages for $50.
That is a huge amount of money..huge!
But I had a cart full, so it was worth it.
Usually $50 would get me a corner of the cart (if I ever spent that much)


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Good to hear, chickenista....I'm heading out to do the shopping in an hour. Aldi's is second on the list (because they don't open till 9, lol). I need to find some good deals....will be my last "big" shopping trip for a while.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Sorry, misread. Thought the thread was to get your panties topped up.


LOL
I tell ya I almost had my heart stop when it flashed up top right after I posted it. 

I thought OMG what had I posted....? 
I did check it before posting.... but how could it have changed...? 
Had to blink a couple times there _was_ a R it in and then let out my breath.


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> So that is when you barter, find someone who has a large garden and no chickens, but wants fresh eggs and butchered chickens.


True. That will be especially helpful in keeping breeding stock alive over winter, although the fact that there are so many alternative feeds during the summer will help too.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

BUMP-instead of starting a new Pantry thread

I took heed of the Calif problem early this year and bought almonds and walnuts for my pantry and canned some meat this Spring and I have chickens and a decent garden for plenty of greens,tomatoes....etc.

I saw this dead thread but wanted to say how much I LOVE my pantry!!!

I'm not LDS but took to heart the idea of getting a year's worth of food.....oh starting about 5 years ago.It's a simple matter of buying extra every shopping trip until you are "there"! I've just always been keen on the "be prepared" slogan. he/he. And I finally live where I can grow food for us and Lots of locals care and sell or trade.

Took me 3 years to get Everything I wanted for a rotating year's worth of stored food but as hard as it is to Really calculate; I keep coming up in good shape now when I inventory. I love the savings as prices soar too! We ate 50 cent tunafish on occasion for over a year when it was up to 80 cents (and I had 60 cent and 73 cent in between already stored).
Nothing has ever gone bad yet in my rotation except some acidic pickled peppers and dills with cheap lids! I'm working on always having my own Home canned now....but it's hard to do Everything,ya know!?! 

I'm 60 and cook fresh from our garden and local store or from our canned,frozen,stored or dehydrated foods every day. If I run out of any spice,oil,condiment or store-bought canned or bottled item I just go get it in my pantry !ha! I LOVE "storing what we eat and eating what we store"....as the saying goes, as well as eating anything fresh we grow or buy local.

We only do a BIG shopping trip every other month now. I usually just fill the freezer with meats and buy cheeses and snacks and replace the pantry goods used. Sure simplifies things once a person figures what they Really want and use. It's so easy for me to make 6-8 weeks worth of varied wonderful meals for us at any time and never need to leave home. The grain buckets,freeze dried camping foods,canned,dried,etc stuff would fill out "a year" under dire circumstances too.

I just think a big pantry and extra freezer make life SO much easier as we age and don't want to spend extra gas money getting stuff we suddenly need. I'm never "scared" I Enjoy being prepared!!! :happy2:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Mine is filling up. Soon as tomatoes start getting ripe it will fill up faster.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

canning like crazy and just scored a pig for freezer!


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I just canned 13 pints of beef today to add to my meat stores. Did beef and chicken last week. Also canned some scraps for my dogs.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I did 42 quarts of peaches Saturday. I did 9 quarts of beans today. I have 100 broilers growing for the freezer. Will be breeding back rabbits tomorrow. I have 28 ready to butcher in a couple of weeks. Just got a small beef put in the freezer. Will keep canning whatever I can get my hands on. I also have 200 pounds of flour & sugar on hand & plenty of other things. No matter what I have it never seems to be enough to suit me.


----------

